# Sulcata or Leopard?



## Morwen13 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am new to all of this, but my husband and I have decided to buy our first tortoise. We have been discussing and researching tortoises for about 6 months and have narrowed it down to either a Sulcata or a Leopard tortoise. 

We know the basics and want a large tortoise, but I am wondering if there is anything we need to consider in terms of personality, care, etc. that is different between the two. The pet store we have checked out gets fairly young torts and I have been told that Leopards can be more finicky and difficult to raise when very small. Is this true? Or are they both similar? Any help is welcome.

Marion


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2009)

It does seem more troubles happen with hatchling Leopards compared to the sulcata. The Leopards also seem to not be as outgoing and personable on the average. Of course they get bigger and stronger and can be more destructive (or maybe more willfull would be a better term) then the Leopards. My vote, if you have the room, is to go with the sulcata.

Have you actually gotten to visit and spend some time around an adult sulcata? I would also recommend doing that before you get one. Seeing one in real life can open your eyes to a few things you might not have thought about, realized, or fully appreciated from just reading and seeing pictures.

It's great hearing your studying them first, especially when thinking of either one of these larger fellows.


----------



## Greg T (Oct 16, 2009)

I think both are great torts to have. Leopards may be a bit more shy, but once they know you they are very personable also. I haven't heard of leopards being more difficult to raise than a sulcata. Mine have been very easy to raise so far.

I think it really comes down to how big of a tort do you want, if you want to compare the two. Leos will top out in the 20-30 pound range, unless you get a true pardalis-pardalis which will get much bigger. A sulcata can grow upwards of 80 pounds easily, and much bigger also. So plan accordingly.

I chose Leopards, but wouldn't mind a sulcata either. Good Luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Marion:







to the forum!!

I have both. My sulcata weighs over 100lbs and in his very large yard, is not too destructive. However, I used to keep him in a smaller area and he caused MUCH trouble. He knocked over full grown rose bushes. Scraped the stucco off the side of the house. Started digging a hole to China. Tipped over the patio furniture (thank goodness it wasn't a glass-topped table). Well, you get the picture. Since he's in a large area with a house where he can cool down or warm up, he doesn't cause any trouble at all. He comes up to the fence when he sees you, begging for a treat. And he follows you around the pen when you're picking up the poop.

The leopards are not fun at all. When they see you they just sit still partially withdrawn into their shell, waiting for you to leave so they can get back to the business of grazing. But, they don't harm their environment either. They don't dig, they don't scrape the stucco off the house, the actually go around stuff instead of knocking it over. And they are way prettier than the sulcata.

This will have to be a personal choice for you. Its good that you're doing your homework. Here's a good link about sulcatas:

http://www.turtlerescues.org/sulcata_challenge.htm

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 16, 2009)

I struggled with the same question and a Leopard in need (Tank) found me to settle the issue. I now have 3 Leopards (one is a Pardalis Pardalis, but just a yearling) and I love them. Mine do come up to me, but not like a sulcata would. I like their laid back attitude. If you want to learn more about caring for either species, I like this site: www.africantortoise.com. Can't wait to find out which species you choose. Have fun


----------



## Laura (Oct 16, 2009)

If you chose a sulcata.. Get one from a rescue. Buying a hatchling supports the breeding of more, and they can be difficult and many die. A older one from a rescue has many years left still, needs a home, and you dont have to wait a few years for them to grow up!
How big is your yard? Do you rent or own?


----------



## Morwen13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice. The pet shop near us has three sulcatas, one about a foot and half long and the other two about a foot, that they just let wander around, so I have spend some time just watching them and following them around. They are pretty used to all the people and mostly just ignore you and wander past. They are really neat though and let you pet their heads sometimes. I have spent a lot of time there thinking very hard about tortoises, and we are probably going back tonight.
We have quite a bit of space, with a large, fully fenced (wood) back yard at our house in Central Washington. I am sure the fencing would have to be reinforces for a sulcata.
How do you locate rescues? I would be willing to look into that if anyone can lead me to a good resource. I don't think there are any groups in our area closer than Seattle, but that can be managed if it turns out to be the best options. If I want to avoid the pet store, how do I find a breeder in my area? Are there lists somewhere?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom Silverfield of the PNW Herp Society is the only rescue in WA that I know of. His email addess is:

[email protected]

Yvonne


----------



## jake (Oct 16, 2009)

We have adopted both sulcatas and leopards, and in our experience, we feel that sulcatas are a lot more "hardy" as far as health is concerned. We have never had to administer medications to any of our sulcatas and as of now we have 8 sulcatas. We adopted a family of 3 leopards - when we received them they were very sick, and we lost 2 to pneumonia. It was VERY expensive, time consuming and heart wrenching to care for sick tortoises. 

Sulcatas are great pets, as are leopards. We enjoy the personalities and traits of both. Good luck!

~ Autumn


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2009)

Read this Sulcata Challenge to help you make up your mind...any Sulcata keeper would enjoy reading this...


http://turtlerescues.com/sulcata_challenge.htm


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Marion! Post pics soon!!!


----------



## Morwen13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, we did it...We went tonight and bought a leopard! We should have it by Friday. I want to thank everyone for their help and advice and all the info. We decided based on looks and size to a great degree. I really feel that we will be able to manage all the difficulties that a large tortoise brings. I will put up some pictures as soon as we get him (or her, whatever) home. This weekend we have to work on getting a space ready and getting all the supplies in order. Please keep the good advice coming and be assured that I will be here often looking for more.


----------



## Traveller (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats! can't wait to see pics. I'm sure you will be very pleased with your new leopard.
One very important piece of advice that was drilled into us when we brought our leopard home is.
"Keep them hot". If they are too cool they will not eat and thrive.


----------

